# Pedders USA



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone order parts from peddersusa and have problems. I need tie rods ordered them n of corset they are on back order from AU since September. Does anyone know where else I can order tie rods? I'm about to cancel the order they wont return my calls or emails.


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope you get your money back, Pedders USA is in some legal BS with Pedders AU. I sent you a PM with a link for some replacement that are in stock.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Leahburk714 said:


> Anyone order parts from peddersusa and have problems. I need tie rods ordered them n of corset they are on back order from AU since September. Does anyone know where else I can order tie rods? I'm about to cancel the order they wont return my calls or emails.


Cancel ASAP.... see quotes below and good luck.



Red Bearded Goat said:


> Anyone that ordered parts from Pedders USA and did not received them, should contact their credit card company to cancel the charge ASAP.
> 
> https://business-bankruptcies.com/cases/pedders-usa-llc





Red Bearded Goat said:


> Actually Pedders USA was forced into Chapter 7 Bankruptcy by Pedders Au.... anyone with an outstanding order should cancel the CC transaction ASAP.
> 
> Red bits can still be sourced via Summit Racing;
> http://www.summitracing.com/search/.../brand/pedders-suspension?GroupBy=ProductName
> ...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Cancel ASAP.... see quotes below and good luck.


 Hey Red, I got a automatic birthday wish from Pedders USA yesterday. Ain't that funny.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> Hey Red, I got a automatic birthday wish from Pedders USA yesterday. Ain't that funny.


Nice Bill but sad, last I checked their web site is still up and running.... which should constitute fraud if they take orders but no longer have a business relationship with Pedders and can't/haven't satisfied placed customer orders.. anyone stuck with a $$ loss should contact the Texas Attorney Generals office and file a complaint.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Still nothing back from Pedders USA they will not call u back or respond to emails they have disconnected their phones. I contacted the so called president (Peter Basica)what is says on the website and he shut me down once again. No one wants to send my parts or refund the money...sad!


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

Definately contact your bank (or PayPal or whatever) to cancel the transaction as you will likely never see those parts


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It was almost a year ago they went bankrupt. Anyone that has ordered from them hasn't been paying attention.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

11 months later, I'd say your SOL....


----------



## jnowak8179 (May 26, 2015)

there are other options. a reputable performance shop should be able to come up with at least one parts manufacturer.


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

Peddlers USA still has a website with links to GTO suspension packages. Anyone in the know on what the current status is?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

I got my tie rods both inner and both putter for like $40 on eBay, googled the part number and they were the same part numbers on auto ones website for the same car (66 tempest)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

magpie5 said:


> Peddlers USA still has a website with links to GTO suspension packages. Anyone in the know on what the current status is?


Forget it. I doubt Pedders USA is ever coming back. Pedders may eventually find another US distributor but here are other options with companies that are still in business.


----------

